# Southern Sportsman Hunting Club has memberships available in Lincoln County, GA



## HunterDoug (Jun 25, 2007)

The Southern Sportsman Hunting Club has immediate membership openings on our 1269 acre lease in Wilkes/ Lincoln Counties GA.  We have a nice mixture of planted pines, cut over, hardwood bottoms, roads, and feed plots.  Part of our lease is a recently acquired 469 acre tract that hasn't been hunted in over 1.5 years.  Evidence suggests there are some nice bucks cruising the tract.  We are trying to close our membership as soon as possible so call Brad at 404-725-1584 or Doug at 678-947-0631.  We have a complete packet we can provide that includes our rules, maps, and hunting philosophies.  Please only serious inquiries from hunters who advocate QDM.  Our buck rule is 4 on one side and 1" tine lengths.  Come join the tradition. d_lyon@bellsouth.net


----------

